# (Sorted) Strong menthol JHB south - Fairly Urgent



## Christos (24/5/16)

Any vendors having super strong menthol in JHB south for collection this morning? 
I'll even take concentrates and menthol things up myself if needs be.


----------



## Rafique (24/5/16)

Where in the south are u


----------



## Christos (24/5/16)

Rafique said:


> Where in the south are u


Close to Mondeor, the glen shopping centre or mall of the south


----------



## Rafique (24/5/16)

I have a bottle of menthol vapeowave concentrate but it's in lens,

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (24/5/16)

Rafique said:


> I have a bottle of menthol vapeowave concentrate but it's in lens,


Thanks but I think I'll get the twisp menthol if i don't come right and place an order for arrival tomorrow from a reputable brand


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (24/5/16)

Vaperite has 12mg Arctic menthol in 10ml bottles

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (24/5/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Vaperite has 12mg Arctic menthol in 10ml bottles


Anything in 6mg nic or less? I think I saw 20ml at 6mg on your site and am considering sending the wife to Eastgate.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (24/5/16)

We have 6mg in 20ml

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (24/5/16)

But only at our Bedford Village shop. No stock at Eastgate

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (24/5/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> We have 6mg in 20ml


Just need to convince the wife to go to Eastgate.


----------



## Christos (24/5/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> But only at our Bedford Village shop. No stock at Eastgate


Rerouting the wife to Bedford village


----------



## Christos (24/5/16)

@Vaperite South Africa Thank you for your prompt responses!
Really appreciate it.


----------

